# luthier books



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

i would like to know what books are the best for starting out in building guitars.Ive given this some serious thought and decided i want to start building guitars as a hobby and maybe even start a business later on.I have wanted to build a guitar since i was 14 and the thought never left me since.I researched this alot and think its about time i get started since im usually bored on weekends.What are your suggested books for building acoustic guitars?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I would suggest going to www.stewmac.com they have a pretty good selection. Check them out and decide which one is most appropriate for you and the type of guitar you want to build.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.cumpiano.com/Home/Book/textbook.html

Cumpiano's book is a reference used by many.

I would also highly recommend joining the Guild of American Luthiers (GAL)

http://www.luth.org/

They have several publications, plans and information from the best luthiers on the planet.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Books are good .....But if you really want to get hooked, check out some of the instructional videos on the go.....John Mayes videos are well worth the money if you plan on building acoustics...Eat up all the information you can and things will go very well when you start to build.....Larry


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Books are good, and you *have* to get a few, but go visit a few builders, not just their websites. Talk to them.

Start with a kit, then a modified kit, then scratch build.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

thanks guys.One more question,should i start out with repairs before building strait out?I already found a book for repairing acoustic guitars.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Anything you can do which builds your skill set is a great idea.
I wouldn't recommend practicing on someone's family heirloom Gibson archtop, but a cheap junker off EBAY is an excellent place to start.

StewMac sells acoustic kits as well, and from experience I can say that the price is pretty reasonable. Plus you have a better possibility of success for your first build. There's plenty to learn in just putting one together.

Caution, building guitars can become an addition.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Check your local library, when I was looking for info mine had at least 24 books on the subject, some which were out of print. Books on luthery in general as well as basic woodworking which I think is most important.

I like the following sites:

http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com

http://freetube.110mb.com/ (under educational there is woodworking TV)


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I would highly reccommend the kit guitar builders forum. You will find tons of information on there from building from scratch to building kits - of various sizes and quality of tone woods. The person who runs the web site also has a great step by step book on how to build various kits. Yoou will find people there very welcoming and willing to share their knowledge.
There are also links to many luthier resources.

Brian


----------

